# Hunters First Big Game Kill



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

With the help of a fellow forum member (Thanks a million) I was able to procure a doe tag for the Howel Valley area on a farm that was literally being over run with deer. The guys entire third crop of alfalfa had been eaten down to the nub. We were only to happy to go help thin the herd. :twisted:

My son Hunter had hunted big game in Idaho with his mom but had little to zero success so far. This seemed like the perfect set-up for a first timer.

The deer were EVERYWHERE! Groups of 30-50 in a bunch. Right off the bat we spotted two does all alone and tried to call them in with a fawn distress call. It worked. They came running up on a string and stopped at abuot 80 yards to scope out the scene. Unfortunately, they both stopped right smack behind two fence poles and didn't give him a shot. Right about then they caught our wind and the jig was up. No dice, strike one. Then we watched a bunch of 8 feed right down a fence line and ALMOST make it to us before they decided to shagg out across the field for better ground leaving us sitting there. No dice, strike two. We then ventured off the other way into the wind this time. (what a concept!) Soon we found ourselves glassing about 50 head as they fed out through an alfalfa field. We closed the distance till we felt good and Shane took a reading with his rangefinder. 197 yards. OK Hunter, hold 3 inches high and touch one off. BANG! The first shot hit a little back as we didn't compensate for the wind drift. She only went about 50 yards and laid down. We then took the wind drift into factor and this time he held just left of her neck and squeezed off one more round. Game over...He made a perfect neck shot and she went sleepy time. And talk about a big heavy healthy deer! Holy shizzel she was big. I'll bet she'll eat up good too after standing in an alfalfa feed lot all summer. 

I was very proud of my son at that moment. Not so much that he'd shot his first deer, but how cool and collected he was throughout the whole thing. I mean he was as cool as a cucumber! Made good clean shots and stayed calm and focused the whole time. 8)

That's my boy!  8)

The look on his face says it all!









Hunter, myself and Shane (bwhntr)


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Very nice! Congratulations to Hunter and Dad. Hopefully that will be me and my boy in a couple of years. She looks huge! Congrats again.


----------



## wapati (Nov 29, 2007)

That is so AWESOME tex, congrats to both you and your son!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Very cool!! my son and I were up there last night and saw that same group you were talking about. Our problem was after my boy busted the stock on my 06 we just had his little single shot rossi 243 which we had sited in a couple months prior. Well after he decided to use the 06 I took the 243 barrel off and put the .22 barrel on to take my girls out shooting not thinking anything of it becase my boy was gonna use the 06.

To make a long story short my boy was going to fill not only the doe tag but also his combo buck tag and the gun was so far off after putting the 243 barrel back on that we would have had better luck with s **** sling shot lol.

We will be out again to thin that heard out by 2 or 3 more here pretty quick though. I cant wait to see the same look on my boys face.

Congrats to you and your son.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

What a threesome! Good job guys.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

nice job gentelmen!


alfalfa fed mulie...mmmmmm, pass the taters! 8)


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

thats the best hunting story and pic ive seen on the forum this year! good job. just how it needs to be. father and son!


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> What a threesome! Good job guys.


A blatant offence of to many guides helping one hunter on a greedy landowner tag, sold to the highest bidder............ :mrgreen:

Keep up the good work TEX
Big


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

The first picture was great, nice work Hunter. And then the second picture.... man you guys are ugly! :lol:


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

I was out in the valley earlier this year and couldn't believe how many deer were out there in the fields. We must have seen 1000 deer in less than a few hours. That place is overrun with deer and no one does anything about it cause they are "soooo cute". If you simply step out of you truck with binoculars, the residents wil call the police on you (Happened to me). **** Howell Valley tree huggers!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

YEAH! That guy on the right looks like he's hiding something. :wink:


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

I have to add my adda boy!!!!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> If you simply step out of you truck with binoculars, the residents wil call the police on you (Happened to me). **** Howell Valley tree huggers!


Wow!

We certainly didn't meet any of those folks. All the farmers and folks we talked to were all to happy to have us up there thinning the herd. Farmers were telling us to come over the their land and shoot the deer in their fields. (we would have taken them up on it but you have to hunt on the land specified on the tag) I guess all the farmers up there have petitioned the state to have a late doe hunt up there so they don't all get their hay stacks eaten up this winter. If there is a tree hugger living up there we didn't run into them...


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Since some of those alfalfa eating, good tasting deer gotta be bucks and big ones at that, I wonder if it would be possible for my adult daughter to fill her Northern buck tag up there. My granddaughter has one of those doe tags and we plan on filling that this next week so maybe we can make arrangements for my daughter while we're up there. I'll take some of those trespass permission slips from the internet with me, along with a clipboard and pen. Then we won't have to climb steep mountains and fight the *crazy crowds* on opening. Ooops, maybe I shouldn't tell you all this.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrats on a nice deer. Those alfalfa fed ones are really tasty.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations Tex and Hunter. That is a huge doe :shock: . What a cool experience. I'm only 8 years away from a very similar experience, I can't wait.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Congrats TEX! That's gotta be a great feeling to see your son pull off his first hunt!


----------



## EvenOlderFudd (Jun 18, 2008)

What a great day for you and your son!! My son is 44 years old , and I can still rember his first deer.. He was a sleep,laying in the early morning sun. A 22 inch 3x2 came up from behind us.. I tossed a pine cone. hit my boy in the head..He woke up. almost peed himself. Cracked one shot from a 243.. It was over. We hugged. and danced around.., Great trip for a son and his Pops!!. Happy for you and your son.. You'll never forget.. Wait unit your with your grand kid. the day he or she gets her first.. A tear may come to your eye,,


----------



## bullelk7 (Sep 27, 2007)

Tex, we had about the same experience you and your boy had. We had the same doe tag and were fortunate to fill it this past Tuesday. We saw deer closer but with the tall grass and fence posts we were unable to get the perfect shot. We found a field with 100 head and ended up taking a shot at 225 yards. First shot knocked her down and as we approached she bolted and a second shot put her down for good. As you can see it was dark by the time we got her to the truck. My boy was pretty excited to get his first deer. Once again a big thanks to one hunting fool for the tag.

[attachment=0:30jgcc9t]doe tags 003.JPG[/attachment:30jgcc9t]


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

We have a couple of those tags that we are going to try to fill tomarrow. I thought it might be my boys first animal but he ended up getting a nice cow last weekend and there was a lot of huggin and back slappin tacking place there.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Cool pics guys!

That IS what it's really all about!


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

> was out in the valley earlier this year and couldn't believe how many deer were out there in the fields. We must have seen 1000 deer in less than a few hours. That place is overrun with deer and no one does anything about it cause they are "soooo cute". If you simply step out of you truck with binoculars, the residents wil call the police on you (Happened to me). **** Howell Valley tree huggers!


I helped put this hunt together and yes if you are on the wrong area you will get Jim to see you quick as you shut your door. But if you have permission no one bothers you. I personally talked to most the owners surrounding the area the kids would be hunting. I got permission for hunters to cross boundaries and permission from some to even hunt elsewhere if needed.
Not once was I told OOOHH those deer are too cute to kill. Most everyone I know there kill em and eat them. Just some areas are posted NO TREASPASSING. You get out and look at deer in this area most figure you need a little help moving down the road so they cal Jim DWR area manager. He usually only has to talk to you once.

Anyway sorry Tex didn't mean to hijack your thread just didn't want everyone believing the obvious miscommunication. Glad you had fun and connected. Dang that is one big doe. 
Looking forward to having you out again 
Brian


----------



## brittonpoint (Oct 24, 2007)

Thats what is is all about....


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

nice cow elk. congrates on that. still waiting to see if we can work a deal to get some of those freed up for the kids I will let you all know


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Anyway sorry Tex didn't mean to hijack your thread just didn't want everyone believing the obvious miscommunication. Glad you had fun and connected. Dang that is one big doe.
> Looking forward to having you out again
> Brian


No sweat Brian. Thanks again for everything. Sign us up for next time.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

we went out there last year. it was a blast! someone said earlier that there should be a lot of bucks out there. surprisingly no. we only saw one buck and 300-400 does. and it was a small spike. maybe theres more in the foothills.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

hunter_orange13 said:


> we went out there last year. it was a blast! someone said earlier that there should be a lot of bucks out there. surprisingly no. we only saw one buck and 300-400 does. and it was a small spike. maybe theres more in the foothills.


Ya, we only saw two bucks, both little two points. I think the bucks are there, they just hang out on the edges until dark. Plus, when the does start smelling good they'll be comin' around.

There needs to be some doe abatement going on though, that's for sure. WAY too many of em.

If they'd leave the fields and spread out up in the mountains surrounding the Howell area like "normal" deer are supposed too, it wouldn't be so bad. But it just seams like every stinkin deer within 20 miles of that valley resides right *IN* the valley where they'll cause the most problems. :?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Good Job Tex O Bobber and Hunter. I hadn't seen this thread till today because I just got back from Wyoming late last night from my own qwest of making memories with my kids. I'll get some photo's up and start another thread. Again, Good stuff.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats to you and your son Tex nice job. the smile on your guys face says it all.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

There are a few bucks around here. I've seen some nice ones near Howell. I tend to see them hanging out on the ATK Thiokol property or on the Blind Springs Ranch property while I'm driving by those places. Both areas are a lot safer for a buck than down in the valley. The farmers I teach with and talk to have been complaining of deer problems all year. I think the harsh weather this year forced the deer into the valley to forage for food. The deer found the alfalfa (and corn on the Bothwell side) and it was tasty and easy for them.

Congratulations, Hunter!


----------



## deercatcherguy (Aug 26, 2008)

Did he have underwear on? That is great. I can't believe how big that kid is. You are a great dad. Keep up the good work.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

deercatcherguy said:


> Did he have underwear on? That is great. I can't believe how big that kid is. You are a great dad. Keep up the good work.


Holy CRAP! you ARE alive... :shock:

Yes, he had underwear on, but I didn't... 

Donde esta la fiesta senior deercatcherguy?


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

We did get the doe shootin done so this is my boys first deer. He did a great job and we had a bunch of fun. We saw about 150 deer and only one small 2 point in the bunch


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> YEAH! That guy on the right looks like he's hiding something. :wink:


Oh ya...I have to agree he is!

They must be desperate for friends to let me come along and play! :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Ya know, the same thing crossed my mind. :mrgreen:


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm happy to see everyone else is doing well on that Howell doe hunt, BUT it hasn't worked out for my granddaughter yet. Oh, we saw plenty of deer, but they weren't on the property we could hunt. And we were told in no uncertain terms by the local CO that we couldn't hunt those green alfalfa fields where the deer are even if the owners gave us permission. The permit is for one owner's property only, period, and NO ONE has authority to give us permission to hunt elsewhere. And, there are no green alfalfa fields on the hunt property, so the photos we've seen and the stories we've heard on this thread and from bwhntr whom we met there, make me wonder if the CO was having a bad day or if someone called to complain or if we were just unlucky or if we weren't local enough for flexibility. (He seemed to make a big deal about us being from Cedar City.)

In any case, we're still gonna try again, We did see 4 deer on the hunt property and she actually got one shot off after we stoop-walked 200 yds to get in position, but she thinks she flinched and she missed a doe with 2 fawns at 150 yds,. The 4th deer we saw was after sunset, 200yds away and running full blast. We're gonna try a setup on some haystacks and maybe a fawn bleat or two thrown in. And we can always quietly push through the sagebrush and CRP (CPR?) where they bed. We couldn't go today, but we'll have Wed and Thurs. We'll let you know, hopefully with some pictures!


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

WOW! i have never had anyone have a problem with the CO there.
was it the oldr guy or the young kid?
I could see the kid being kinda a D*@k. He is right. landowners can not grant access. but most out there look the other way for this hunt. they are lossing money by the bucket loads and the $3,000 the DWR gives them is a drop in a very big bucket. 
hope you have better luck EFA


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

It was the older CO...What he specifically said was the tags are only good for land owned by the named landowner, but...if one was close by he could let it slide (near, but on the other side of the fence). I showed you where Hunter shot his. The deer were feeding in the alfalfa but come in to it from the sage areas. Hunter shot his on the correct land (as it was heading to the alfalfa). That is the area by the canal I was pointing out to you. There were also a few feeding by the hay stacks, and 12 more or so in the fields to the South of the hay. Good luck!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

bwhntr said:


> It was the older CO...What he specifically said was the tags are only good for land owned by the named landowner, but...if one was close by he could let it slide (near, but on the other side of the fence). I showed you where Hunter shot his. The deer were feeding in the alfalfa but come in to it from the sage areas. Hunter shot his on the correct land (as it was heading to the alfalfa). That is the area by the canal I was pointing out to you. There were also a few feeding by the hay stacks, and 12 more or so in the fields to the South of the hay. Good luck!


Maybe I was harder on the CO than I should have been. He wasn't rude or anything, he was just sternly doing his job, but my granddaughter was very nervous about her first hunt as it was and when he showed up, she really got nervous, which raised my hackles a bit. We didn't have any harsh words or anything, but maybe I heard his words differently than he intended. When he said "close", I assumed "next to", not 10 yds from the fence/boundary. In any case, we'll just put that behind us and take bwhntr's insight and nail one of those lil' darlins' heading to (or from) the alfalfa. Thanks, bwhntr! (And OHF)


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Good luck, I hope she nails one...and most important have fun!!!


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

Tex said the fawn call brings them in on a string good luck


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

My boy and I will be out there all day Wed as well, we will be driving a red Mountaineer (ford explorer look alike) so say hi if ya see us. I talked to the CO the last time we were out and I asked him point blank if he had any problem with us shooting a deer in the alfalfa field. He asked me where I had a tag for and I told him Odels property and he said "just make sure there is nothing behind your target and that will be fine". I even talked to Arthur Douglas who told me if I saw anything in the field to the south of the alfalfa to shoot it. Everybody we have ran into and talked to wants us to put 2 or 3 more in the back of my truck tags or not lol.

We both have buck tags to fill as well and have seen more then our fair share of bucks out there. Ive been given my boy all the shots and well...he gets a little to excited lol. Its time for me to put some meat in the freezer so Im hoping I see one of those little bucks this time out.


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

As I mentioned before, we had two tags and filled them both but someone out there seems to think we shot three and called the CO on us, who then called to accuse us of takeing more home then we had tags for. I ssure you, people are watching out there and trying to do there best to mess up the opportunity for others. The CO thinks the guy was just mad because we beat him to the deer. If it were me, I wouldn't leave the property I had the tag for even if someone said it was OK.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

what day was that? Im curious to see if it was after I talked to the CO or prior


----------



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

HJB said:


> If you simply step out of you truck with binoculars, the residents wil call the police on you (Happened to me). **** Howell Valley tree huggers!


Howell Valley is a good place. The people are pretty good if you are respectful, not saying you were not.

My family owns a large piece of property in the valley so i spend a lot of time out there. A couple years back some deer hunters who were trespassing left our gates down and in the middle of the night the sheriff called telling us our cattle were all over the highway.


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

It was on Saturday the 11th. I don't have any problem with people calling the CO if they think there was an infraction, and the CO said the land owner didn't have an issue and wasn't the one who called. I'm just not sure what we did that made someone call? Maybe it was the fact that my one son had to shoot his deer a couple of times after it jumped up when we walked over there.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Maybe it was the fact that my one son had to shoot his deer a couple of times after it jumped up when we walked over there.


I would guess that's it exactly. The feeling I get from reading all of this is that someone near there is against shooting the deer and wants to cause trouble. Every farmer I've spoken to up here has complained about the number of deer in their crops this year.


----------



## deercatcherguy (Aug 26, 2008)

I am alive...and I want to hang out. LMK when you are around these parts or have a guys night in your parts.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I was out there that day as well. I didnt see anybody else hunting around the hay stacks or the alfalfa field in question. Im wondering if you were at the right field. And that was after I had talked to the CO.


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

We are hunting a different farm from a differnt land owner tag. I should have mentioned that before.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

A final update. Fantasia, my granddaughter just couldn't/wouldn't pull the trigger! After bumping, then chasing 5 does/fawns from the CRP, she said she couldn't find them in the scope of the new Luger M77 .223 I just bought so she wouldn't be afraid of the kick like she was on the .308. Well, as it turns out, she admitted later, she found them in the scope alright, but she just couldn't finish the job. And it wasn't the fact that she couldn't kill the animal, she just couldn't pull the trigger! And she didn't know why. From a solid fence I attempted to get her to shoot at a ball of rope we found just so she knew it didn't kick. But that wasn't the problem either 'cause she wouldn't even do that even with me helping her from behind. So I shot the ball of rope to show it didn't kick. Same thing. And it wasn't the noise, nor the smell. By then, she was almost in tears, so I gave her a hug and told her I loved her and not to worry about it, 'cause hunting and shooting isn't for everyone and maybe she's not ready and it's nothing to be embarassed about. Other than the fact that she's a 12 year old girl, I have no idea what happened between shooting on the range, her first shot at a doe with the .308 and the above incident. Oh yea, duh, she's a 12 year old girl! And she's MY granddaughter and no explanation is necessary!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

You hit it right on...I have 10 year old daughters, no other explanation is needed! :lol: 

At least you spent some quality time together, and hopefully had fun.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

bwhntr wrote "At least you spent some quality time together, and hopefully had fun."

That we did!! She wants to go hunting with me again, just not shoot!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Well it was good meeting you, and who knows maybe next year things will be differant or maybe not. Either way Im sure you guys had fun and who knows maybe will run into you again next year and it will be you and her gutting the deer rather then my son and I.


----------

